# Anyone had egg collection today?



## lillibet

Dear All
First ever post, this is my 3rd cycle of IVF, no pregnancies to date. looked at this site alot during cycle no2, wondering if anyone else is at a similar stage to me?  Egg collection today after up regulation with Gonal F.  Got 10 eggs, tummy sore, gone home to slob on sofa and watch crappy films to distract me from the waiting! Best of luck to anyone else at the same stage as me 
Lillibet xx


----------



## gingerbreadgirl

Welcome Lillibet   
Just thought Id say congratulations on your succesful EC!   
Cant wait to get to EC myself - had my first DR injection this morning! 
Sounds perfect, a sofa afternoon with movies! Hope you have some treats to munch on too! Sending lots of      for your embies
After your ET you might like to join the two week wait thread, it really helped me to stay sane. Also if you post on the intros and starting out board then a lovely moderator should be along with lots of useful info   
Take care
GG
x


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hiya! I had ec yesterday- feeling very sore too! And achey  well done on your good result- I only got 2 but one fertilised and going back in tomoz- please stick lil emby, please please please!!! Also, are you having hot flushes but that last all day?? I've been burning up all day- really hope it's not a cold coming- agh!! Are you back in Friday? Good luck!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had EC yesterday and today had the call to say that out of my 10 eggs this time, 8 were mature and they all fertilised.
Hoping to get to a day 5 transfer on Sunday.

Come and join us on the cycle buddies!


----------



## BLJ

Hi hope you're feeling better today and have had good news about fertilisation!  I also had my EC yesterday and got the good news call this morning - all 5 of my eggs fertilised!!! 

My last IVF we also got all eggs fertilised, 2 put back but BFN. FET 1 embie after that also negative. Like you hoping for 3rd time lucky.... 

Good luck


----------



## Soapstar

Hi lilibet, yes I had my egg retrieval this morning. 11 eggs retrieved so fingers crossed for fertilisation ICSI. My DH doesnt want to find out whether any of them fertilised until we get the call from hospital to go back for ET (which is scheduled for Sunday). I can understand his nervousness, but not sure I can wait until then! My abdomum is still a bit achy and I had trapped wind earlier which was really sore  

Good luck girls and keep in touch as we hopefully head towards the 2ww together xx


----------



## lillibet

Thanks guys, wasn't sure if anyone would respond!  Still learning to navigate the website....!  I am keeping fingers crossed for you all, it's so good to know that there are other people in the same boat as me.
So, turns out there were 12 eggs not 10, but only 9 were mature and had the call yesterday to say only 4 fertilised.  We did IVF as was told DH's sperm were good quality, so spent most of yesterday feeling quite flat that there was such a drop off.  Feeling a bit more positive today, after all it only takes one, and surely the 4 strongest have survived, that's what I am telling myself anyway.  We are book for ET tomorrow, unless they are all growing like the clappers, so keep fingers xed.
Lots of love Lillibet


----------



## gingerbreadgirl

Hey Lillibet
Its such a rollercoaster isnt it   You are absolutely right it only takes one. We had 10 blastocysts from our last cycle which resulted in only one pregnancy which then miscarried, so it doesnt always follow that high numbers = success. Quality is most definitely better than quantity so sending lots of      and hoping that your little embies that go back are the little fighters    
take it easy and all the best
GG
xxx


----------



## Soapstar

I have just been told that of the 11 eggs retrieved, 8 were mature and now 6 have fertilised normally . ET scheduled for Sunday eeeekkk


----------



## BLJ

Hi all,

What a nerve wrecking time he but as long as there are embies there is hope   !
We just got a phonecall from our embryologist with an update on our 5 embies, we're at day 3 now and have two 8 cell, one 7, one 6 and a 4. We've decided to leave it to Monday - day 5 hoping we'll have blastocyst(s)      

Scary now because we won't hear until we get to the clinic on Monday lunchtime please grow little embies please

good luck to you all


----------



## gingerbreadgirl

good luck to all you ladies with embies growing or ETs today/ tomorrow - here is a little Saturday night embie dance for them


----------



## lillibet

Well, some good news for us- Day 3 yesterday and embryologist phoned to say that out of our 4 embryos, 3 were 8 cell and 1 was 6 cell, so we were advised to wait til tomorrow Day 5 for the transfer.  Hoping and praying that they continue to grow well, trying not to get hopes up too much as we've been let down before.
Hope that everyone else is getting on OK, sending positive thoughts to all!
Love Lillibet xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had a day 5 transfer of 2 blasts today and 4 more are being left until tomorrow to see if they will get into the freezer.

Good luck for your ET!


----------



## BLJ

That is good news lillibet! I'm going for my transfer tomorrow too. Same as you day 5 hoping for blastocysts  . Good luck tomorrow let me know how you got on. B


----------



## lillibet

Ladies, have had good news!  Out of our 4 embryos, 3 made it to blastocyst, one best out of the bunch 4aa, 2 slightly less so 4bb, and the remaining embryo hadn't grown from D3.  After alot of discussion we opted to have 2 put back in, on the basis that it's our 3rd cycle, and one was better than the other anyway.  I would have always wondered if I should have put 2 back if I didn't get pregnant, so have had to accept the risk of twins- scary but nice scary! Am sending positive thoughts to Hazel and BLJ who are at the same stage as me, and anyone else on this rollercoaster! Have been to acupuncture, not drunk and have the general feeling of "if it doesn't work this time then what more could I have done?"!! hoping there won't be a 4th cycle, but the remaining embryo was frozen so there's future hope too.
Lots of love to you all
Lillibet xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi - I also had 2 blasts put back and one of the others made it to the freezer. I was initially disappointed that the other three did not make it, but the embryologist said that the fact that they had progression with one of the others is good news for the 2 best quality ones they put back   

Lillibet congrats on being PUPO!!! Pregnant until proven otherwise.

Welcome to the 2ww madness


----------



## BLJ

That is brilliant news! So happy for you. We also got two blasts put back today. What a relief when she told us! One perfect one just about perfect - we didn't get the ratings but both had already started hatching!! The transfer unlike the last two times was really easy in and out in 10 - 15 mins. Maybe it's a sign...  

Our other 3 didn't make it to freezing two at early blastocyst stage but disorganised one still at cell stage so that not good. Not sure if that means the end of all 3 or if the two might still be frozen if they improve over night. Forgot to ask just so glad to hear that we had two good blasts. 

We also had the talk about the increased risk of twins because of the improved chances of pregnancy with blasts. In all honesty I know there's risks but twins sounds like a dream to me because of my age it feels like the chances of getting pregnant again are slim. Anyway getting carried away now just so thrilled we made it this far.


Lots of luck and hopefully we can move to BFP together     (I really like these little smileys   )

love B


----------



## BLJ

Didn't see your reply before Hazel - great that you got one frozen as well although I understand you were a bit disappointed that the others didn't make it. I felt the same about my 2 with potential at day 3 (6 and 7 cells). Noticed your test date is 22nd - mine's 21st strange day earlier though transfer day later  

When are you testing lillibet?

x


----------



## lillibet

Hi B, Hazel
I am going to try to hold out til 22nd before doing the test, although may cave on the evening of 21st!   
Not got the hang of the smiley faces yet, computer skills very basic!
Best of luck to you, looks like we're in it together....!
Lillibet xx


----------



## lillibet

oh, look at that! they come up in text form when you are composing the post, then flash up as pictures once actually posted! Can go crazy now


----------



## krissykrew

Hi Ladies!
I had my EC on Monday, 16 collected, 10 fertilised, out of that 10, 7 are mature.  This is my first IVF cycle, so there is so much to try and get my head around! Im having ET on Saturday morning! But this site is amazing. Best of luck to you all! It really is the biggest roller coaster ride of our lives! I feel so much better knowing how many of you are out there!!!! thanks xx


----------



## lillibet

Hi Krystal, and hi to everyone else!
Best of luck, it's a rollercoaster for sure!  Sounds like things are going well for you though, lots of choice for your embryos so they're sure to choose the very best for you.  I'm at the nail biting 2 week wait stage, only another 8 days to go til can find out if this has worked or not- trying to keep calm.....Best of luck to you!
Hope everyone else is getting on OK, DH and I have decided to get away for a few days, to try to keep our minds off everything and relax a bit.  So, probably won't be able to check emails etc whilst away but will be back next tues/weds.  Am keeping everything crossed for us all, each time I feel a twinge or get up to pee at night keep getting excited that it might have worked this time, so probably a break from the constant thinking will be a good thing! Lots of love to you all
Lillibet xx


----------



## tcr21

Hello, I had egg collection yesterday - This is my first post, and first cycle of IVF after an ectopic pregnancy in April and both tubes removed - been ttc for 3 years - just found out out of 6 eggs, only 2 fertilized so i'm not thinking we have a great chance at this point.....  will find out on sunday if either embryos kept growing - the waiting is tough - watching movies and trying to be calm


----------



## gingerbreadgirl

Hi TCR21
Hurrah your first post, welcome   
Just wanted to say, why dont you come and join us on the October cycle board (the Smashing Pumpkins          )
Lots of ladies on there who are on their 2WW
Everybody's welcome   
GG
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thought I would be helpful and post a link to the Smashing Pumpkins! CLICK HERE

Sue


----------



## krissykrew

Hi there,
Lilibet, I am not on the 2WW, they transferred 2 yesterday! I hope you enjoy your few days away with DH.  Im personally not going to be on here for the 2 weeks I think, because I dont really want to be thinking bout it! We will see!
Also, gingerbreadgirl, im really new at this,  how can I find the 2ww page you mentioned?
thanks, 
Krystel


----------



## krissykrew

I meant to say now, not not!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The board is called ladies in waiting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------



## lillibet

Hi All
back from trip away, did manage to be distracted from the am I/ aren't I pregnant thoughts whizzing around my head, at least some of the time anyway.  Getting some lower tummy pains, but no spotting, feel very tetchy, and boobs are sore, can't tell what's the progesterone and what's anything else!  Due to test tomorrow, going to be strong and not test before......I hope! Am hoping everyone else is getting on OK and best of luck to those testing around the same time
Lillibet xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck tomorrow, Lillibet!  

Sue


----------



## BLJ

OMG OMG OMG I still can't quite believe it but we phoned the clinic for result of my blood test tonight and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's amazing don't know what else to say I'm still shaking

Hope you get your third time lucky as well Lillibet     good luck tomorrow 

lots of love and good luck all of you!!
B


----------



## BLJ

Sorry that was selfish I didn't even read the posts just wanted to share my news. Don't worry about feeling these things Lillibet I drove home last night and was almost in tears because I thought I was feeling what I normally feel the night before I get period. And look what happened to me today! If there's anything I've really taken from this site is that no matter what you  feel or not feel you can still get the result you're hoping for and that for many many of us trying it does eventually happen.

Let us know tomorrow? Thinking about you x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooooh B!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!  What wonderful news!!!!!  I hope everything goes well for the next 9 months!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just on top of what B said, I was CONVINCED I was going to get a BFN, I was talking how I was going to lose weight for the next lot of treatment, get fitter, what I was going to eat differently, etc etc, and I got a surprise BFP!  On the other hand with my first IUI I was equally convinced that it had worked, but it hadn't.  

You really can never tell until you do the test.  

Sue


----------



## BLJ

Thanks Sue! Is there a place on FF where I can go now? I've got hundreds of questions never dared going beyond treatment info...

by the way where does wraakgodin come from it is Dutch, are you?


----------



## lillibet

B
FANTASTIC NEWS! am so very happy for you, am holding out for tomorrow morning like a good girl when can due urine test.....feel sicky, also lower tummy ache but no spotting like have had with my 2 previous failed cycles, so trying to keep positive- what symptoms have you got so I can torture myself for few more hours...!
amazing news best of luck
Lillibet xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi B! Yes, there is a place for you! "Bun in the oven"! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Under "trimesters" you will find "BFP Sept/Oct/Nov 10" that (obviously!) would be the one for you - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249084.0 The name speaks for itself! There is also a general pregnancy chat section. I will leave you to have a look round, give me a shout if you need any help.

There is a pregnancy chat 7- 9 pm every Thursday, which must be going on as we speak!

As for Wraakgodin, yes it is Dutch. I was reading "Nemesis" in Dutch by Agetha Christie and the name of the book in Dutch is "Wraakgodin", literal translation, goddess of retribution. And as I was going through a phase where I thought our problem with conceiving must be some sort of punishment/justice for something that I have done, the name seemed somewhat appropriate. Weird thoughts that we have sometimes regarding infertility. I am not Dutch, but my DH is and I live over here.

Sue


----------



## BLJ

thanks lillibet I had stomach pain cramps and lower back pain however when got out of the car I didn't really it as bad anymore but was terrified to go to loo kept expecting to see spotting but nothing. Today I went shopping at lunch time with colleague and felt very hot and somewhat sickly think it was because I didn't have much to eat this morning and left my lunch too late. Also been very bloated last few days and sometimes get stinging pain... Oh boy still worried writing that down, wondering what it means even though we got the good result will that ever leave

This was my first time without spotting so hopefully it's a good sign for you as well!!!!! I went in for blood sample this morning and got result over phone tonight is that how it will work with you? I've got everything crossed for you.

Thanks for the tips Sue believe it or not I already been on the chat - is good fun!
Right I've not read that one. I'm dutch married a Scotsman and we live here in UK.

xx Don't know how to do the smilies in the quick reply...


----------



## BLJ

just reading again you said urine test duh... blame it on the state I'm in 
so you'll know first thing oh it's torture isn't it
B


----------



## Wraakgodin

Aaah!  I didn’t know you were Dutch, B!  Which part of NL do you come from?  I love all those crime books, reading a Baantjer one at the moment.  

Unless you know the code you can’t do smilies in quick reply, but if you do “preview” then they show up.  

Hate to tell you, those worries don’t go away!  I was having feelings that it would all go wrong all the way though my pregnancy.  I was a fanatic knicker checker!  I suppose that comes with the territory of being a parent, there will be different worries and concerns for at least the next 50 years!!  As my DH’s grandma used to say “kleine kinderen, kleine zorgen, grote kinderen, grote zorgen!!

Sue


----------



## BLJ

Hi hi dat is leuk nederlands te lezen op deze site! Zeer onder de indruk dat je nederlandse crime boeken leest!    mijn husband komt niet verder dan wat silly sentences... Anyway won't do Dutch not nice for others but had to for a minute there. Lived first half of my life in The Hague then Amsterdam for 15 yrs and now since June 2006 in UK!  

xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Good luck Lillibet - I am also peeing on a stick tomorrow to see my fate.

If it is negative I will be devastated.

If it is positive I will be ecstatic but terrified after what I went though this time last year.

Will it be third cycle lucky for me that I will have a take home baby??

If not, I still have my little babe in the freezer.

I really don't feel much.
I had cramps in the 2ww I conceived in. This time very little to go on. Makes me think it hasn't worked.
I have not had any spotting, but then I am on 3 times a day cyclogest - so unlikely to.

OMG


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Proper congrats to  BLJ


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok - geen Nederlands!   

I have read the Agetha Christie books in English so I know the storyline, that helps!  And with that sort of story you have to really concentrate or when you find out who the murderer is, it doesn't make sense!    Tell your DH that I started with Garfield and Asterix books!   

DH comes from Purmerend and went to school in Amsterdam.  We are currently stranded in Twente and can't get out!    I have been here 5 years now.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a hug, Hazel.  I hope the pee stick gives you (and Lillibet) a wonderful surprise tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

well, it is the big day - thinking of you both.

Sue


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well... I cracked at 6am and

it is a    


I am terrified about what the next few months will bring after last year, but another hurdle jumped!


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Hazel!!!!  What fantastic amazing news!!!!!  I am so chuffed for you!!!!!    

Are we going to get a hat trick on this thread??!                   

Sue


----------



## lillibet

BFP for me too !!!!!!!!!
feeling thrilled but absolutely terrified! Feel sick, have tummy ache and tender boobs.....due an USS in 2 weeks to see if have one or 2 babies in there!
Hazel- it was meant to be! Fantastic news, that's 3 of us you me and B, very excited but know you must be nervous too, keeping everything crossed
Lots of love am on cloud 9!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooooh - A hat trick!!! Huge congratulations, Lillibet!!! This really is a lucky thread!!!!



Sue


----------



## BLJ

WOW WOW WOW FANTASTIC!!!!!!! Congratulations Lillibet and Hazel! Can't believe it all 3 of us just want to give you a big big  

I've been awake since half 4 couldn't sleep any more funny how you swap one set of worries for the next but how great to be here though!!!


big kiss and         all our little embies grow into healthy happy little babies 


my scan is 17 Nov by the way when are you?
xxB


----------



## lillibet

Hi B
scan will be 10th november, nervous++ til then!  It all seems completely unreal, even saying "I'm pregnant" outloud seems funny! Very best of luck and just know that every day I am as worried as you that something will go wrong, and can't quite believe it's true!!  Keep in touch xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Lillibet - well done hun       


I was working out the date of the possible scan today and came up with around the 10-12 November - scary as that is when I found out Beanie died last year and I had an ERPC.

I so hope that this year I can get through the scan with good news. I am so scared.

Got to phone the clinic tomorrow morning and book it.


----------

